# Good Home Needed For Rabbit



## kipper (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, Can Any Body Give A Good Home To Ruby The Lop Eared Rabbit?
We Have Just Had Our Garden Decked And Ruby Loves To Run Around The Garden Which Now She Cant!
She Is A Beauiful Chestnut Colour Very Qute!! Its So Much Fun To Watch Her In The Garden Shes Quite Crazy!! She Will Come To You When You Shout Her Name.
The Hutch Is Included We Live In Northwich Cheshire.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd love to take her but I'm from the south east hehe.
Plus I'm only looking to take in a bunny to be kept indoors. sorry! x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear u'vre got to give up ur rabbit, good on you for putting his needs first though! She sounds a lot like our rabbit running about like crazy on the lawn!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hope you find a new home soon,,,,,,,,


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

i would take in your rabbit but i live in Essex, however if you are willing to deliver her and her hutch i can? its up to you.
Regards


----------

